# Why Longines over Hamilton or Tissot



## gofor3

I like watches and have several, but nothing luxury or very high-end. My best watches are an older Marathon TSAR, an older Seiko skx009, and an older Orient Mako (I think). They are all probably 10+ years old. Anyhow, my wife is a nurse and I'm a head coach at a midsize public university... fyi, i make just under what I did coaching high school just way less stressful. 

Given our employment is not effected currently by the pandemic, my wife gave me the go ahead and get a new watch. I've always wanted a "luxury" watch or a watch from an established brand with a good history. Definitely something i could leave to one of my sons and they could wear one day. I've always liked the Rolex Milgauss, Explorer or Sub (hence all my divers). I always figured Hamilton would be the most I'd spend on a watch and liked the history. Also, I thought as far as "luxury" maybe someday I'd splurge and go for a Longines, same appreciation for history.

I've narrowed my choices down to Hamilton Khaki Field Black with bracelet, Tissot Powermatic 80 Black and a Longines Black dial automatic in 39mm. Money is not the main issue, although I doubt I'll ever have up to $1000 to spend on a watch again. It's not that I disparage spending more, I just collect pocket knives and my wife is from Brazil, so our travel budget is bigger than our income level. Backstory, I was prep-school educated, mainly because I was good at football and not because I came from money. In that time I did however always think it was cool when my buddies got old heritage branded watches for graduation from their dads.

I really like the brand, the toughness and WR of the Longines, I do think it is a GADA watch and won't be affected by active lifestyle. Also, might be the only time I can spend this much on a watch and not effect other priorities.

I like the old-school field watch look and the red tip on the second-hand of the Hamilton. I don't know that I'll buy a Hamilton someday if I already own a Longines.

I like the Tissot for the band and overall appearance. 

If it's okay by the forum rules, I'm posting another similar question in the Hamilton forum. I really like hearing the merits of a brand or product from the people that are most knowledgeable about it... in knives or sports I know more about my favorite knives and teams than the one's I don't really like very much. 

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## Watchbreath

Having sold all three, but only the T-Touch by Tissot, quality goes to Longines.


----------



## Simon

Owned a couple Longines & a couple Hammies
The Longines is a level up in fit n finish - and of course pedigree n history

My wife wears a Hamilton khaki field bought at discount - its a bargain and a great watch
my Longines Heritage is as good as watches I own twice the price


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

Previously owned a Hamilton Khaki and currently own a Longines Heritage 1945

I believe I paid for the Longines is around thrice the Hammie's cost, but I think it was worth it.

Both being in Eta Movment and being in time only watch, I found Longines to have a heft that Hammie does not have, as well as superior case (the chamfering especially) /dial finishing. I however did like Hammie's strap much better.


----------



## NTJW

All three you mentioned are great brands with history and probably on the more affordable end these days.

There are models that I liked from each of them, while I cant and wont choose from the brand alone, I prefer to chose from the exact model thay I am wanting to purchase regardless of the 3 brands.

However, I can share that from my personal experience, the order goes from Longines, Hamilton then Tissot (highest to lowest in their perceived brand quality).

While the Longines is definitely a stepup from the other two in terms of actual quality in finishing, they also have exclusive ETA movements available to Longines (not all models though).

So it comes down to what you actually want from the brand. For example, I wouldnt choose that Longines gold dressy watch with BOR bracelet over a hamilton khakhi. But if it was from theo Longines heritage line, I wouldnt even think of Hamilton or Tissot.

The Hamiltons aside from Khakhi would be the jazzmasters and intramatics that tickles my fancy. While Tissot would be their powermatic and gentlemen series.

A wild card here, have you considered an Oris Diver 65? Bang for your buck watch.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

I've owned a Hamilton Khaki Field Day Date and now own a Longines Hydroconquest 41mm ceramic. The Longines is definitely a big step up in terms of finish and quality feel. Punches well above its price point. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ejhc11

Own Hamilton's and Longines. Love both brands. I have three Longines, a Heritage Military, a blue HydroConquest 41 automatic, and a VHP Conquest GMT. For the Hamilton's, I have the Khaki King Automatic Day Date, and a Khaki Flight Timer.

For elegance and quality the Longines are superior. Case, bracelet, and dial finishes on Longines can't be beat. For the daily workhorse the Hamilton's are the winners.

I have not owned a Tissot yet so can't comment.


----------



## gofor3

I really appreciate the feedback!

I do think the Hamilton holds true to the quintessential “field” watch yet using modern specs. Despite my previous limits... the slippery slope... I’m now Longines Conquest vs either Tudor Black Bay or 1923. 

I’m leaning the Black Bay, because it seems more robust and like a tool watch, plus the hands. 

Although, the 1923 has a bracelet I like. 

The Longines still seems the most overbuilt. I just wish it had the movement not modified for more power reserve. 

I do think Tudor as a brand is moving in a better direction than Longines and if I were to sell would have better resale value. 

Dang! Buying a good watch is tough. I did re-think my parameters though thinking about the cost of my Apple Watch and it’s expected short lifespan. I’m not a smart watch kinda guy, but as a college coach I need a phone on me at practices and a lot of my rugby shorts don’t have pockets. Anyhow, given the cost of the Apple Watch made me think it was okay to go up a little.


----------



## Watchbreath

Your overthinking.


gofor3 said:


> I really appreciate the feedback!
> 
> I do think the Hamilton holds true to the quintessential "field" watch yet using modern specs. Despite my previous limits... the slippery slope... I'm now Longines Conquest vs either Tudor Black Bay or 1923.
> 
> I'm leaning the Black Bay, because it seems more robust and like a tool watch, plus the hands.
> 
> Although, the 1923 has a bracelet I like.
> 
> The Longines still seems the most overbuilt. I just wish it had the movement not modified for more power reserve.
> 
> I do think Tudor as a brand is moving in a better direction than Longines and if I were to sell would have better resale value.
> 
> Dang! Buying a good watch is tough. I did re-think my parameters though thinking about the cost of my Apple Watch and it's expected short lifespan. I'm not a smart watch kinda guy, but as a college coach I need a phone on me at practices and a lot of my rugby shorts don't have pockets. Anyhow, given the cost of the Apple Watch made me think it was okay to go up a little.


----------



## Viper98912

In my opinion, the order is Longines, Hamilton, then Tissot. The Longines definitely are great bang for the buck, but so are the Hamiltons and Tissots. I normally see them as:

1) Sporty or Luxury, Longines
2) Nearly best bang for the buck, versatile watches, Hamilton
3) Sport watch, Tissot. Although they do have some nice luxury style watches as well

So in the end...I don't know. Choose the one that calls to you!


----------



## gofor3

I’m definitely a person that tends to overthink the minutiae. I really want to get this right and not have to think about nice watches again. Buy once cry once is my goal with is purchase.


----------



## Claudius

I've owned the khaki field, and I currently own a Hamilton khaki King. Plus I've owned a Seiko 007. I just recently purchased a Longines Hydroconquest. The fit and finish is definitely noticeably superior to a Seiko 007, and I would say it's also a step above any Hamilton I've ever owned, and I've owned 5 Hamilton's in total. So there's more to Longines than a higher price tag...you get things Hamilton or Tissot wont do, like AR coating on the sapphire crystal, better case polish, a dial face with a little more contrast/attention to detail, etc., etc. They might be tiny things, but it's those little tiny things that make a watch truly stand out from cheaper competitors. And it's those tiny things cumulative that can make a watch either something you grow tired of and regret purchasing, or something you still love a year or two down the line.

Get the Hydroconquest. You won't regret it. Im glad I got mine.


----------



## sickie2012

1 Longines ==== Made better & feel better.
2 Hamilton ==== Nice watches & great tool watches.
3 Tissot ==== Apart from my Tissot 1973 heritage which is absolute class they do some nice sports watches but otherwise mehh,


----------



## gofor3

I’ve decided and buy the bullet on a like new used Longines Conquest, I’m excited to get it soon. 

The price difference between the Longines and the Hamilton wasn’t that far apart, but the difference was really big with the Tudor. 

I’ll maybe keep the Tudor as a grail watch, but for this place in life the Tudor is a bit of a stretch!

Thanks for the insights!


----------



## NTJW

Do share the conquest with us!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gofor3

I’m really impressed! This being my first watch purchase like this... I’m pleased! 

I might wind up with a Hamilton someday. Probably one that is manual, I think that would be neat to have. 

If life allows it, someday a Tudor! I’m very content right now and I hope to stay that way.


----------



## Deli

Hamilton is nowadays a virtual brand...

Tissot and Longines do have official boutiques, official factories.
Where are the official Hamilton boutiques ? Where is the Hamilton factory ?


----------



## Clocktime

The best choice is Longines. I have three of 'em, a LC, a LC Chronograph and a LC GMT, all automatic.
Hamilton has a WR of 5ATM in common, not enough for me. In this point a lot of Tissots are the better choice. Probably you should add Certina into the search scheme, too?


----------



## debicks

Clocktime said:


> The best choice is Longines. I have three of 'em, a LC, a LC Chronograph and a LC GMT, all automatic.
> Hamilton has a WR of 5ATM in common, not enough for me. In this point a lot of Tissots are the better choice. Probably you should add Certina into the search scheme, too?


Yes, Longines is definitely a step up in terms of quality because it's positioned higher in the Swatch Group hierarchy. You pay more, but you also get better finishing and while none of the movements are "in-house," they do have some that are exclusive to Longines.
Hamilton has some great looking watches, but you're absolutely right about their WR. Most of their "everyday" type of watches have only 50m, which is pretty disappointing compared to the many 100m WR watches Tissot offers. Hamilton seems to be a pretty popular brand entry Swiss brand around here but out among the general public, Tissot is much more recognizable.


----------



## rfortson

gofor3 said:


> I'm really impressed! This being my first watch purchase like this... I'm pleased!
> 
> I might wind up with a Hamilton someday. Probably one that is manual, I think that would be neat to have.
> 
> If life allows it, someday a Tudor! I'm very content right now and I hope to stay that way.


Awesome watch, congrats! That would definitely have been my choice. I think it's a great GADA watch and one that can last you a lifetime.

I like and own the other brands, but this particular Longines is a classic. Enjoy!


----------



## scbond

Depends on exactly what you’re looking for but I’d say pay more attention to the individual watches you’re considering and less attention on the brands. In the Swatch Group, Tissot is broadly situated above Swatch. Above that you have the likes of Hamilton, Certina and Mido. Then you have Longines and then Omega. There are exceptions to this though, where you’ll find some Tissots costing more than some of the Hamiltons.

Brand is important to many but the watch itself should always come first. My personal opinion would be that if you want a true Swiss luxury watch, of the three brands, jump straight to Longines.


----------



## debicks

scbond said:


> Depends on exactly what you're looking for but I'd say pay more attention to the individual watches you're considering and less attention on the brands. In the Swatch Group, Tissot is broadly situated above Swatch. Above that you have the likes of Hamilton, Certina and Mido. Then you have Longines and then Omega. There are exceptions to this though, where you'll find some Tissots costing more than some of the Hamiltons.
> 
> Brand is important to many but the watch itself should always come first. My personal opinion would be that if you want a true Swiss luxury watch, of the three brands, jump straight to Longines.


Actually, Tissot and Hamilton are placed on the same level by the Swatch group. I don't understand why a lot of people here place Hamilton above Tissot. 
This is directly from the Swatch Group website.









The watches across that tier all use the same movements, their prices are roughly in the same range (although Tissot does have some cheaper quartz and Swissmatic watches), and the finishing s pretty much the same too. Obviously there are some variations, where some Hamilton models are better finished but there are also Tissot models better finished than some Hamiltons.


----------



## Watchbreath

A little more jumping will be needed.


scbond said:


> Depends on exactly what you're looking for but I'd say pay more attention to the individual watches you're considering and less attention on the brands. In the Swatch Group, Tissot is broadly situated above Swatch. Above that you have the likes of Hamilton, Certina and Mido. Then you have Longines and then Omega. There are exceptions to this though, where you'll find some Tissots costing more than some of the Hamiltons.
> 
> Brand is important to many but the watch itself should always come first. My personal opinion would be that if you want a true Swiss luxury watch, of the three brands, jump straight to Longines.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

gofor3 said:


> I'm really impressed! This being my first watch purchase like this... I'm pleased!
> 
> I might wind up with a Hamilton someday. Probably one that is manual, I think that would be neat to have.
> 
> If life allows it, someday a Tudor! I'm very content right now and I hope to stay that way.


You made a great choice! The Conquest is a highly underrated GADA. There aren't a lot of non-diver 3 handlers out there that offer 300m WR. I actually love it and am shocked it isn't recommended more. Enjoy it and take care!!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

debicks said:


> Actually, Tissot and Hamilton are placed on the same level by the Swatch group. I don't understand why a lot of people here place Hamilton above Tissot.
> This is directly from the Swatch Group website.
> 
> View attachment 15111303
> 
> 
> The watches across that tier all use the same movements, their prices are roughly in the same range (although Tissot does have some cheaper quartz and Swissmatic watches), and the finishing s pretty much the same too. Obviously there are some variations, where some Hamilton models are better finished but there are also Tissot models better finished than some Hamiltons.


I think because Hamilton has more recognizable, iconic watches. Hamilton design makes Tissot look pedestrian, and to be brutally honest a lot of Tissot models look like generic department store watches (although they have some great models also, particularly in their heritage line up...but they tend to get overshadowed by the glut of mediocrity.). Yes, if you look at spec sheets there is little difference, but it definitely feels like Swatch puts more of an effort into Hamilton.


----------



## sailon01

I wouldn't necessarily consider Longines a "luxury" brand but to most folks, that is non WIS's, it may be considered one. One person's luxury is anther's misery I suppose. I decided I wanted a dressier piece and looked at similar watches as you did and I settled on a Longines Record. After two years of ownership, I can tell you its a great brand and a excellent watch. Its COSC rated movement keeps time better than a few of my quartz watches I swear, and it is just a solid well made piece.

When the time comes for a GADA watch to replace my Bernhardt, which I hope never comes, I would highly consider a Hydroconquest. I have always appreciated the history of Longines and I feel the brand offers some really nice models in both auto and quartz. If you shop well you can get a decent buy on a number of their pieces.

Here's my Record:


----------



## scbond

debicks said:


> Actually, Tissot and Hamilton are placed on the same level by the Swatch group. I don't understand why a lot of people here place Hamilton above Tissot.
> This is directly from the Swatch Group website.
> 
> View attachment 15111303
> 
> 
> The watches across that tier all use the same movements, their prices are roughly in the same range (although Tissot does have some cheaper quartz and Swissmatic watches), and the finishing s pretty much the same too. Obviously there are some variations, where some Hamilton models are better finished but there are also Tissot models better finished than some Hamiltons.


That may be but most customers would place Tissot between Swatch and Hamilton/Certina/Mido. The vast majority of Tissots are cheaper than the other three offerings.


----------



## debicks

Most customers? Most customers are not "watch people." Ask any random customer their opinion on Tissot, Hamilton, Mido or Certina and the majority will most likely recognize only Tissot. Why? Because it is widely considered a "luxury brand" by most customers. The numbers speak for themselves. Tissot is the most popular Swiss brand by number of watches sold, followed by Longines in the Swatch group. The reason for that is that those are the brands "most customers" would consider "luxury" at these price points.


----------



## Watchbreath

How large was your random sampling?


debicks said:


> Most customers? Most customers are not "watch people." Ask any random customer their opinion on Tissot, Hamilton, Mido or Certina and the majority will most likely recognize only Tissot. Why? Because it is widely considered a "luxury brand" by most customers. The numbers speak for themselves. Tissot is the most popular Swiss brand by number of watches sold, followed by Longines in the Swatch group. The reason for that is that those are the brands "most customers" would consider "luxury" at these price points.


----------



## debicks

Watchbreath said:


> How large was your random sampling?


Quite large.


----------



## RoRoPa

I think my next purchase will be a black dialed 41mm automatic Hydroconquest. I’ve been stalking it for way too long. I have far too many Seikos. And while it’s been great fun, and an education, I’m in that classic beginning collector place. I could sell of a few of the Seikos and get a Longines. Seems like a solid, sporty, good looking GADA. I can swap it between bracelet, rubber and leather as the situation dictates. They seem widely available for under $900US. 
My only quibble is that 21mm lug width. Seems a bit odd. Am I getting that wrong?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

